# Cyrus Imap Authentication

## richy19

Hello Gentoo Users,

finally i've set up my Gentoo System on my p133 128MB Ram.

It really rocks!!

But now my problem, i've installed that cyrus-imap package and absolutely don't know how to authenticate to the server.

When running cyradm --user cyrus localhost there occur some errors.

srv1 bin # cyradm --user cyrus localhost

Password: 

cyradm: cannot authenticate to server with  as cyrus

Please help me  :Rolling Eyes: 

Greets Richy

----------

## psp

Hey there,

My cyrus-imap is a little rusty (I've set it up on a Linux From Scratch box), but if I remember correctly you will need to create the sasldb (usually /etc/sasldb) password file.  Make sure you have run saslpasswd to create your cyrus user. Make sure the user cyrus owns this file.

su to the cyrus user and try: imtest -m login -p imap localhost

I have not had experience with cyrus-imap in gentoo and am unsure of how much configuration the install does for you. I'm also by no means a cyrus-imap guru, but I hope this helps.

Damn, I knew I should have documented my install process...   :Smile: 

----------

## mglauche

sasl is one posibility...

if you use cyrus-imapd-2.x then you need sasl2 instead of sasl, but you can also specify the authentication backend in the imap.conf file:

# Use saslauthd if you want to use pam for imap.

# But be warned: login with DIGEST-MD5 or CRAM-MD5 

# is not possible using pam.

sasl_pwcheck_method:	saslauthd

(but you need to start saslauthd of course, if u use that way)

----------

## maxpower

You also need to setup saslauthd. If you are truly running gentoo, then you should be able to use pam without a problem.

Max

----------

